

Ask HN: Help picking a name for my app - sebastian

I'm developing a forex social webapp. There are two names that I like but unfortunately the .com isn't available for one of them however I was able to get two alternative names.<p>I want to show you the names and ask you to help me pick one from the available options. They are:<p>pipsandchips.com<p>forex is all about making pips. pips and chips sounds kind of like fish and chips and, I think it sounds kind of catchy and fun<p>tradebook.com<p>due to the social nature of my app I think the name would work really well. The .com isn't available but I was able to purchase tradebookhq.com and tradebookapp.com<p>What do you guys recommend?<p>Thanks!
======
pedalpete
I like pips and chips. I had no idea what forex was, but now that I know, it
kinda makes sense. Chips like coins/money, pips, I have no idea why they use
that word.

tradebook doesn't have as memorable a name.

pips and chips also has a somewhat british ring to it, and with the right
design can really play across the line of old-school established english
financial system (king and country and all that), and a more modern playful
perspective.

I like it!

------
mschaecher
I don't know much about the lingo in the Forex world, but pipsandchips.com is
kinda catchy. But it might be an issue if you ever tried expanding the
network/app to other niches of, say, day traders.

I'm just gonna share a few that popped into my head, not knowing the lingo or
real purpose of the site: getpipped.com igetpips(or pipped).com pippers.com
showmeyourpips.com i-pips.com pippr.com pipster.com

------
sebastian
Thanks for all the feedback. I think I'm going to go with pips and chips. It
definitely sounds a lot more catchy and perhaps easier to remember.

------
ig1
I would imagine that tradebook is a trademark of Bloomberg.

